
Visualize and edit your Kubernetes cluster in real-time - victor96
https://icepanel.io/l/OhwjieuuK
======
victor96
We've been listening to the great feedback given by our community and early
adopters and are excited to announce the launch of our beta macOS and Windows
desktop app!

Visualize, create and edit resources on your Kubernetes clusters in real-time.

[https://icepanel.io/l/OhwjieuuK](https://icepanel.io/l/OhwjieuuK)

